# Israel - First victim of "vaping disease"



## Hooked (22/11/19)

https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...isease-victim-in-critical-condition-1.8139606
19 Nov. 2019

"A 20-year-old man was hospitalized for two weeks in serious condition in Meir Hospital in Kfar Sava with a lung disease that was diagnosed and treated as “vaping disease.” ... This is the first case in Israel diagnosed as “vaping disease”...

“During the investigation, it turned out that in the past month he used an e-cigarette whose refill was prepared in the United States, probably illegally,” says Wand [senior doctor in the pulmonary department of Meir Hospital]...

Recently it was reported that the Health Ministry plans to promote an immediate prohibition against the sale of flavored e-cigarettes, and is even examining the possibility of totally banning the marketing and sale of e-cigarettes in Israel – including by means of a temporary injunction to prohibit sales until legislation is completed. However, at this stage, during the government’s transitional period, there has been no progress."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (22/11/19)

Another knee-jerk reaction. High government positions are clearly not synonomous with high intelligence. If someone gets food poisoning from fish, are they going to ban chicken and meat as well? May as well ban onions too ... one never knows what could happen if you eat an onion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## alex1501 (23/11/19)

Hooked said:


> Another knee-jerk reaction. High government positions are clearly not synonomous with high intelligence.



They want to ban vaping, so they can sell the "nicotine inhaler" https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nicotine-inhaler-anyone.t63876/ 

I think, I'm getting a bit hysterical, can't stop laughing.


----------



## Room Fogger (24/11/19)

Hooked said:


> Another knee-jerk reaction. High government positions are clearly not synonomous with high intelligence. If someone gets food poisoning from fish, are they going to ban chicken and meat as well? May as well ban onions too ... one never knows what could happen if you eat an onion.


When you eat a onion the area adjacent to you turns into PE, the Windy City.  Good point though, maybe we must ban cars because they make people have accidents or drive drunk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> When you eat a onion the area adjacent to you turns into PE, the Windy City.  Good point though, maybe we must ban cars because they make people have accidents or drive drunk.



I take offense to that - we are better known as the Friendly City 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (24/11/19)

Hooked said:


> Another knee-jerk reaction. High government positions are clearly not synonomous with high intelligence. If someone gets food poisoning from fish, are they going to ban chicken and meat as well? May as well ban onions too ... one never knows what could happen if you eat an onion.



Well, George Bush sr did start a campaign to ban brussel sprouts. Don't underestimate them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/11/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I take offense to that - we are better known as the Friendly City
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll have reviewed my information, and apologies, it is in fact the the friendly city, just depends which way the wind is blowing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

